# ftp und Änderungsdatum überschreiben



## jenno (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe per ftp ein zip-Archiv auf einen Linux-Rechner gespielt.  Mit unzip entpacke ich dieses Archiv.  Im Archiv sind alle last-modified-Daten erhalten geblieben.
Nach dem Upload und nach dem Entpacken wurden diese Daten allerdings geändert.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich die ursprünglichen Daten erhalten kann?


----------



## dritter (10. Februar 2005)

öööhh... Könntest Du bitte ein wenig genauer beschreiben, was Du gemacht hast, bzw. machen willst. Irgendwie ist es im moment zu spät, für komplizierte Gedankengänge...

btw. Falls Du ein Versionskontrollsystem suchst, google mal nach cvs oder subversion..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2005)

dritter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist es im moment zu spät, für komplizierte Gedankengänge...



Soso, zu spaet.  Also bei mir ist's spaet! Ein hoch auf die Zeitverschiebung.


----------



## dritter (10. Februar 2005)

Hmm.. Also wenns bei dir später ist, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich schon länger am Arbeiten, als wie Du...  LOL


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2005)

Ich brauch nicht arbeiten.  Ist chinese new year. Da ist's Buero zu.


----------

